# Some of my mousies



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi

I have just worked out how to put the pictures on (with a bit of help from the very good instructions in an earlier post posting.php?mode=post&f=21#)

The only two missing are Pixie and Dixie so will get some photos of them put on my album.


































Not a very good one of Sparky but you get the general idea he is a black tan

Hope these are ok posting.php?mode=post&f=21#

Vicki


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are very lovely


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Jathy, I think so viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8474# Vicki x


----------

